# Best laid plans



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anticipating our three month visit to Portugal we drove for two days to the Portuguese border when all hell broke loose with the car warning lights. Six lights indicating all sorts of failures and dire consequences. 
I decided not to put the car into a local garage just before Christmas and end up in a hotel over the holidays without transport and all our possessions in the car, so chose to limp back carefully. 
So we are back home after 2800km round trip and VW know the problem and will attend to it after Christmas. We will then discuss and decide if we want to make the journey again in the new year Covid permitting. :crying:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh Ray, I am so disappointed for you, I asked (somewhere) if we had heard from you because I hadn't noticed for a few days, so how did you get home, this is a bit confooosing.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am reall sorry to hear that Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve only just saw this thread Ray

I’m really sorry for your disappointment 

But Christmas wishes to you and Pru and hopefully the new year will bring better luck all round 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Oh Shoot! Ray.


How disappointing for you. At least you will still have the most of the 3 months even if you don't get there for another week or so.. I hope the repair is not too expensive, probably an electronic fault, is it?

Have you got provisions with you for Christmas or will it be a panic shop today?

Have as good a Christmas as you can rescue.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## Elddis Man (May 1, 2019)

Not sure which VW you have but I was coming back to Cumbria from Essex in my Tiguan and had a similar issue with multiple warning lights came on, turned out to be just a wheel sensor. I think it was only about £30 plus fitting, hope it's as simple as that for you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys n Galls.
VW fixed six of the warning lights once we made it back to Cherbourg and home. But still have an engine management light up that can't be looked at till after Christmas.
So we did pop into Lidl and now have loads of Christmas fare even though I'm sure the car was already full of it. 
Not sure about getting back to Portugal yet as Covid regs might change and prudence might interfere. 

All possibilities are still available for now.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Guys n Galls.
> VW fixed six of the warning lights once we made it back to Cherbourg and home. But still have an engine management light up that can't be looked at till after Christmas.
> So we did pop into Lidl and now have loads of Christmas fare even though I'm sure the car was already full of it.
> Not sure about getting back to Portugal yet as Covid regs might change and prudence might interfere.
> ...


Well that just puts a cap on an unforgettable 2020 Ray, just hunker down open the wine and chill.
Here's hoping for a change in fortune in 2021, including an uneventful trip to Portugal.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

On no!! I was wondering what had happened to you. How awful. 

I have to ask though, if you were already closer to your destination than home and didnt want to go to a garge why did you not press on and get it sorted in Portugal? Wouldn't it have been nearer than driving all the way home? Both of which sound risky though if there are warning lights flashing at you. Cant be that serious if its got you all the way back though.

Worra Bummer!! Anyway. This will cheer you up. There is to be a Fruitcakes Zoom meeting on the 27th or 28th!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry and Baz.
We did consider all the options Baz at 3am while tossing and turning in bed at the 'hovel' of a Hostel we were in.
But the only VW garage we could see online was in Faro and another hour away from the apartment. As there were so many dire warnings we didn't know how long to diagnose, order parts and make repairs in Portugal especially just before Christmas and new year. 
We COULD have been stuck there for a week or ten days with no transport, we just didn't know.

So erring on the side of comfort and security with what we knew and can handle, I chose the return option. As it happens now with hindsight that the problem is a known failing and can be repaired rapidly and not as dire as I had assumed, I did make the wrong decision.
Some other lucky items we now find on the return are docs appointments and CC's in the post.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Terry and Baz.
> We did consider all the options Baz at 3am while tossing and turning in bed at the 'hovel' of a Hostel we were in.
> But the only VW garage we could see online was in Faro and another hour away from the apartment. As there were so many dire warnings we didn't know how long to diagnose, order parts and make repairs in Portugal especially just before Christmas and new year.
> We COULD have been stuck there for a week or ten days with no transport, we just didn't know.
> ...


Ray

You had to make a decision one way or another, both with risks. The decision you took worked out OK so be content with that.

When the repair is over hopefully your route to Portugal is still open and Pru can be enticed to go again. If not, we will swap with you for the apartment/villa(which is it?) - if we can get flights..

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad it all worked out for you . Would like to say that the decisions we make now are based on wisdom and experience but really I think it just that we all lose that 'gung ho' approach to life as we get older . I'm planning a French trip into the mountains at the minute and find myself thinking things like " Oh that looks a bit tight, remote , scary , hilly , bendy , foresty etc etc - only speaking for myself of course , but I've become a wuss.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> Glad it all worked out for you . Would like to say that the decisions we make now are based on wisdom and experience but really I think it just that we all lose that 'gung ho' approach to life as we get older . I'm planning a French trip into the mountains at the minute and find myself thinking things like " Oh that looks a bit tight, remote , scary , hilly , bendy , foresty etc etc - only speaking for myself of course , but I've become a wuss.


Nowt wrong with wusses Alan, luckily for me I married one. God knows what situations I'd have got into without her input. 😄

Wusses have their uses.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Terry and Baz.
> We did consider all the options Baz at 3am while tossing and turning in bed at the 'hovel' of a Hostel we were in.
> But the only VW garage we could see online was in Faro and another hour away from the apartment. As there were so many dire warnings we didn't know how long to diagnose, order parts and make repairs in Portugal especially just before Christmas and new year.
> We COULD have been stuck there for a week or ten days with no transport, we just didn't know.
> ...


Such bad luck though. I know how much you have looked forward to it. Still, hopefully you will get there and put it all behind you soon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> You had to make a decision one way or another, both with risks. The decision you took worked out OK so be content with that.
> When the repair is over hopefully your route to Portugal is still open and Pru can be enticed to go again. If not, we will swap with you for the apartment/villa(which is it?) - if we can get flights.. Geoff


If you are serious Geoff, It's a 2 bed apartment overlooking the beach in the centre of Armacao de Pera beside the church. We pay €800 a month and it's fully serviced with a lift to the underground garage. But it's more than an hour away from Faro Airport.
There are others along the sea front there and I have some phone numbers if you would like.

We should make a decision early Jan after calling the Dermo Doc again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Everything has it's compromises. Just made my special mulled this am.

Just made my special mulled. 
2L red wine.
Half bott of Port.
Quarter bott Brandy.
Quart bott white Rum.
Healthy dash of Grand Marnier.
Orange with cloves stuck in.
Cinnamon stick.
Orange juice and brown sugar.

Thats just for us two.!!

Cheers to one and all.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine is coming straight out of the bottle, cheers Ray.:forthosewhothinkyo:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I’m sorry for you’re problem but I think I would have carried on and got the car fixed in Faro, they would have had 3 months to fix it.
You could have hired a car to bridge the gap and not worry whilst driving 1400km back.
Hope you and Prue have a good Christmas regardless.🥂


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed now with hindsight Nick. I would or should have done that. But at the time approaching Christmas and the unknown repairs and accommodations I made an executive decision for home and comfort.
After the 'festive' season is over we can take stock and decided again.

Happy isolated Christmas to you both. We never now see bitch. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So next time you have to make a decision ask for advise before doing anything rash :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just caught up with this post. SO disappointed for you both Ray! I hope you manage to enjoy Christmas at home - by the sounds of that recipe you'll have no bother! - and that you get the opportunity to head for Portugal again.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Ray
I may of missed this but did you get your car faults fixed in the end.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Nick and M.
Yes after three visits to VW as the first six warning lights were apparently simple and known problems as they had the parts. The next one about engine problems took more than a day and was to be €1600 but apparently VW took pity on me and gave a 70% reduction because I'm such a nice person? I asked if it was all part of the Dieselgate scandal and was told "Oh no it's because you haven't driven many KMs." Oh yeah.

Anyway it's all done and now with hindsight we did the right thing in coming home. Getting other things done as well now, Carte de Sejour, dermo visits and maybe eventually our jabs.

Hope your both OK and not too cold or wet. We see the Bedford area has had some bad weather. Bitch has been quiet up to now.!!

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Ray & Prue
Glad you got the car sorted, could job they felt sorry for you with bill!!.
We’re both well and not had any problems with flooding just very wet everywhere, so ours walks are always muddy.
Stay safe both of you.
Nick


----------

